# Psu Help



## Wuggy (Sep 2, 2006)

Im wondering if you could tell me if this psu will run a 6600gt and then later on a 7600gt or a 7900gt, It comes with 1x PCI Express and I think the 6600gt doesnt need it only the 76 and 79, Any help would be great http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1273332&Tab=0&NoMapp=0


----------



## PC eye (Sep 2, 2006)

It's a large enough supply but not a good brand by any means. When you see a 500w supply that cheap you know the quality is the same. A good Antec TP II 480w or 550w even supply will work well and be a nice reliable psu to put in your case.


----------



## Wuggy (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey thanks I looked up the  Antec TP II 480w I think im going with that, Thanks again, Cheers


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 2, 2006)

I wouldn't have listened to him.  He doesn't know what he's talking about (we've seen this on more than one occasion).  There is nothing wrong with that brand.  It has a lifetime warranty, plenty of current on the 12v rail, is very quiet, big fan and the price with rebate is definitely right.  You should have bought it.

A quick search on reviews reveals many satisfied customers.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 2, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> I wouldn't have listened to him. He doesn't know what he's talking about (we've seen this on more than one occasion). There is nothing wrong with that brand. It has a lifetime warranty, plenty of current on the 12v rail, is very quiet, big fan and the price with rebate is definitely right. You should have bought it.
> 
> A quick search on reviews reveals many satisfied customers.


 
 I suppose you would also recommend a Broadway 600w model seen for $29.99 at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817162016

 For the next build here I will probably looking at the *Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 100 - 240V http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371001*


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 2, 2006)

No, but that isn't the point (it's a red herring, nothing more).  The one he picked out was fine.  You cost him $60 more than he needed to spend and steered him away from a decent decision for no reason other than you didn't know what you were doing.  I agree that Antec is a great PSU, but the one he picked out was very decent and a very good price after rebate (if he ever got the rebate).

I completely disagree with what you did.


----------



## Wuggy (Sep 2, 2006)

Guys I havent ordered it yet lol, Theres just so many to pick from.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 3, 2006)

Wuggy said:


> Guys I havent ordered it yet lol, Theres just so many to pick from.



Phew.  I'm relieved to hear that.  Go with your original choice.  It's a hell of a deal.  I don't have an Antec.  I have a brand that noone has ever heard of before that cost me $200.  Without knowing, people might try and tell me it's junk because it isn't an Antec or an Enermax or something, but it's awesome.  I love it.  Too bad the company doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 3, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Phew. I'm relieved to hear that. Go with your original choice. It's a hell of a deal. I don't have an Antec. I have a brand that noone has ever heard of before that cost me $200. Without knowing, people might try and tell me it's junk because it isn't an Antec or an Enermax or something, but it's awesome. I love it. Too bad the company doesn't make them anymore.


 
 And where did you ever hear me say that Antec was the only brand?   I simply don't go by the reviews but actual experience. The point I was trying to make was the low price. There was no mention at that time of any rebate. When you go to newegg later that's when you see that item. And you will also note that everything sold there(crap or otherwise) has a review.


----------



## 34erd (Sep 3, 2006)

That PSU will run fine, there are better ones but obviously they cost more.  _If_ you've got the cash I would invest in a better one.


----------



## Filip (Sep 3, 2006)

PC eye, I get your point about buying a cheap PSU with lots of wattage, but Ultra is a good brand, that's a decent PSU that will do the job, no need to buy something more expensive.

Get the Ultra PSU.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 3, 2006)

I never specified that brand was no good. The thing I was initially looking at was the low price until reviewing the rebate automatically applied. Generally any decent brand psu is seen at a higher price with a mail in rebate not simply listed at a low price like seen there. The most important thing is to find a good stable supply and not just looking at how many amps are on the 12v rails.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 4, 2006)

PC eye said:


> It's a large enough supply but not a good brand by any means. When you see a 500w supply that cheap you know the quality is the same.



I see you either have a very selective memory or you are hoping that we do.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 4, 2006)

PC eye said:


> I never specified that brand was no good. The thing I was initially looking at was the low price until reviewing the rebate automatically applied. Generally any decent brand psu is seen at a higher price with a mail in rebate not simply listed at a low price like seen there. The most important thing is to find a good stable supply and not just looking at how many amps are on the 12v rails.


 


SirKenin said:


> I see you either have a very selective memory or you are hoping that we do.


 
 Apparently you are the only one with a "selective memory" around here.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 4, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Apparently you are the only one with a "selective memory" around here.



You quote the exact same thing I do, which proves you wrong, in an effort to defend yourself.  Man..  There's something seriously wrong there.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 4, 2006)

filip-matijevic said:


> PC eye, I get your point about buying a cheap PSU with lots of wattage, but Ultra is a good brand, that's a decent PSU that will do the job, no need to buy something more expensive.
> 
> Get the Ultra PSU.


 
 If you know it's a good brand then recommend it there.   It seems that someone else can't follow the conversation and understand the point about not getting stuck with a cheapo supply.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 4, 2006)

PC eye said:


> If you know it's a good brand then recommend it there.   It seems that someone else can't follow the conversation and understand the point about not getting stuck with a cheapo supply.



I follow the conversation where I tell him it is decent and not junk, not to listen to you when you don't know what you're talking about, seeing you trying to get him to spend $60 more than he has to and telling him that a good brand is no good, then you quote your own post, proving yourself wrong...  Yes, I certainly follow the conversation..  You stuck your foot in your mouth.  I follow that.

Dude, let it go.  I don't think you understand PSUs.  It's all good.  No worries.  Not every PSU has to be $100 to be good.  You have to consider the whole picture, and you clearly didn't.  Let it go.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 4, 2006)

34erd said:


> That PSU will run fine, there are better ones but obviously they cost more. _If_ you've got the cash I would invest in a better one.


 
 Best post on the thread so far.   I just grabbed a deal on the TP II 550w at $80 when it usually goes for sothing like $129 to have onhand for either the FX60 added along with a SATA array or the next build.


----------



## ceewi1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wuggy said:


> Im wondering if you could tell me if this psu will run a 6600gt and then later on a 7600gt or a 7900gt, It comes with 1x PCI Express and I think the 6600gt doesnt need it only the 76 and 79, Any help would be great http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1273332&Tab=0&NoMapp=0



The 7900GT requires the PCI-E power connection, the 7600 and 6600 don't.  It would be adequate for your system, but i've never considered Ultra to be a particularly high quality PSU maker.  Something like the XClio 450BL is better at a similar price.  Take a look at PSU101 for some great recommendations.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 4, 2006)

The question now will be on having a supply that is SLI ready. That model at the link there doesn't support it. If you are not planning an SLI setup sometime there's enough power to run the present system.


----------



## ceewi1 (Sep 4, 2006)

PC eye said:


> The question now will be on having a supply that is SLI ready. That model at the link there doesn't support it. If you are not planning an SLI setup sometime there's enough power to run the present system.


A unit does not need to be SLI certified to support SLI (a second PCI-E connector can be formed via an adaptor), although sub-$50 PSUs won't be adequate for high-end SLI setups.

Given his stated intentions, I doubt it will be an issue.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 4, 2006)

ceewi1 said:


> A unit does not need to be SLI certified to support SLI (a second PCI-E connector can be formed via an adaptor), although sub-$50 PSUs won't be adequate for high-end SLI setups.
> 
> Given his stated intentions, I doubt it will be an issue.


 
 I didn't think Wuggy was setting up SLI at this time. If that video model card is later swapped for a newer model the added power plug will be needed then. That's when an SLI ready supply would have to be used. For now a good supply with enough power should work.


----------



## Linderman (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello:


Making a purchase decision on such a critical component fro your PC as is the PSU based soley on cheap price is a VERY flawed decision.

There are many factors that need to be looked at to determine if a PSU is suitable for a certain rig.

Efficiency rating is a biggie more than 70% is very desirable
active or passive power factor correction (PFC) is another = active is better
method used to determine the wattage rating, most sleasy PSU makers test and rate their PSU's at 20C >>>> there is no PC in the world that going to have an internal case temp of 20C !  therefore the hotter the PC gets the less stable it becomes.

It amazes me how guys will spend full boat for the fastest CPU, video cards and plenty of memory then buy a $40.00 ULTRA psu !     

Please dont even speak of Ultra and Antec in the same breath.  And if you think ULtra is even a medium quality unit, you better look up Johhny Guru's PSU website >>>> those units have very wobbley 12V rails when pushed hard.   Granted they are not as bad as the Allied & Dynex type psu's   but one thing you must remember, when you burn up a motherboard, ram or expensive video card & hard drives that extra $40.00 you saved will be long forgotten !

There is no other single component that can wreck as many parts as can a faulty PSU.

If you are tight for budget, look on newegg.com for the Fortron 450watt PSU thats costs $51.50    I guarantee that unit will kick the dog snot outta the 500 watt Ultra.

Another thriffty buy is the Antec SP-500 for $68.00

Speaking of Antec units as if they are overkill and budget wasting is wreckless.  Antec acutally is the lower tier of the High Quality PSU's.

*"The sweetness of low prices is long forgotten when the bitter reality of poor quality sets in! "*
goodluck to you if you already bought that PSU.


best regards

joe


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 4, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with that damn PSU for the money, and yes I have used hundreds of them.  Just because it doesn't meet your "perfection test" doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it.  Like I said, a quick search on Google reveals tons of satisfied reviewers.  You don't HAVE to buy an Antec.  Hell, I have some old piece of crap in one of my servers that has never let me down, so I never bothered changing it.

You just got sucked in, that's all.  You fell for the technobabble, but you haven't used the product yourself, so in all honesty, apart from a review, you have no clue.

I am more than familiar with Antec products.  I sell them.  I don't need you to brief me on the product line, thank you. Pretty sure it's safe to say that I already figured it out for myself.  

Although I do not condone going for the cheapest PSU you can find, or the most watts, most assuredly, I do recommend you doing your homework.  Going to a review site and taking someone else's word for it is hardly doing your homework.  For instance... When I talk about RAID on here...  I know what I'm talking about.  I'm not just taking a website's word for it...  I used it myself quite extensively.  One of the advantages of being a VAR.  I can try out whatever I want.

Chances are he had a defective one.  I did a search on Google and could not replicate his findings ANYWHERE.  That says a lot.

I am not saying that it is top notch or anything, but I AM saying that it is well within his needs and there is nothing wrong with it.  This after experience with hundreds and hundreds of PSUs.


----------



## Linderman (Sep 4, 2006)

I will sure as hell take the findings of a man with an oscilliscope and other associated equipement !


to each his own; but you still speak of none of the  values that need to be considered when selecting a PSU !


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 4, 2006)

Linderman said:


> I will sure as hell take the findings of a man with an oscilliscope and other associated equipement !
> 
> 
> to each his own; but you still speak of none of the  values that need to be considered when selecting a PSU !



1)  How about you don't take the words of one man and his oscilloscope, ESPECIALLY when the results are not replicated ANYWHERE else on the internet?  What does that tell you?  That tells me that he probably had a faulty regulator in his test unit.. No big deal, it has a lifetime warranty.

2) I don't need to speak to the values of anything.  I have no interest in confusing the guy.  I told him what he needs to know.  The technicalities are immaterial.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 4, 2006)

is the Antec Smartpower 2.0 really that bad of a PSU because its the one i ordered


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 5, 2006)

No, it's fine.  Nothing wrong with it at all.  I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 5, 2006)

i hope so cuz ive waited too long to have to delay it again for a RMA.


i already had to RMA my OCZ RAM due to compatibility issues with mobo.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey SirKenin do you have a link with overall comparison that separates the good from the bad supplies? What's needed here is a good lists of mid to high quality supplies to look over with a list of crap brands to veer away from. The reason I run Antec supplies is due to two things. The first is never having one fail. The second is availability.

 What do office supply stores sell? The ones around here strictly carry Antec. ThermalTake, Coolermaster, and Enermax until late have been on the recommended lists along with some others. When people mention ordering cases with a supply included I often have to advise them to buy that separate unless they know that a good brand is what is included. When you go out and a case for under a certain amount it doesn't take much to figure out that the supply included is a useless piece of...!


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree that the included PSU is usually crap, but the exception to that is Antec cases (obviously).

I can't point you to a list on the internet per se.  I guess one will have to do their own research.  There are quite a few good PSUs out there, but not all PSUs from any one company are necessarily decent, but I guess that goes without saying.  One just has to weigh in all the relevant factors and know their stuff.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 5, 2006)

You will note that I run True Power models due to running more than one hard drive as well as other hardwares. The SP models are good for the average case used for email, web browsing, and an occasional game without problem. Without OCing I usually prefer the heavier models for work horse builds. 

ThermalTake cases as well as Antec offer supplies included with their cases. But you know right off that they are not making their own cases just stamping their name on them. Now if you need something heavier for a strictly gaming or server case take a look at the 650w, 700w, and even 1,100w supplies that are out. Don't cross any wires on those!  !!!


----------



## ceewi1 (Sep 5, 2006)

PC eye said:


> What's needed here is a good lists of mid to high quality supplies to look over with a list of crap brands to veer away from.


PSU101 has quite a few.  Here's a little more 'light' reading:
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?p=1590883#post1590883
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=792566
http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=130148
http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/Power_Supply_Unit
http://www.computercreators.com/showthread.php?t=39



> ThermalTake cases as well as Antec offer supplies included with their cases. But you know right off that they are not making their own cases just stamping their name on them. Now if you need something heavier for a strictly gaming or server case take a look at the 650w, 700w, and even 1,100w supplies that are out. Don't cross any wires on those!  !!!


I certainly wouldn't consider most Thermaltake PSUs (particularly the ones included with a case) to be in the same legue as Antec.  Many are downright terrible.  The TR2 430W, for example, is actaully a rebadged HEC 300W, if Xbitlabs is to be believed.

Underspending on a PSU can be disasterous, but don't think you need a $100+ PSU to power an regular system.  There are many $40-$50 PSUs that are more than adequate for most systems.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 5, 2006)

I just ordered an Antec TP II 550w for $84.99 at newegg. That's to have onhand for the next build if I don't add a SATA array in this one. Let's compare brands with who makes them.

 Know to be good:
*Antec*- ChannelWell
*Aopen*- FSP Group
*Coolermaster*- AcBel Polytech
*Athena Power*- Topower
*EPower*- Topower
*OCZ*- Topower
*Mad Dog*- Topower
*PCMCIS*- Topower
*SuperFlower*- Topower (same company)
*Tagan*- Topower
*Turbolink*- ChannelWell
*TTGI*- Topower (older ones)
*Vantec*- Topower


Known to be bad:
*Aspire*- Youngyear
*Logisys*- Youngyear
*Rosewill*- ATNG (AP models), Youngyear (RE models)
*TTGI*- Youngyear (newer ones)
*Ultra*- Youngyear (X-connect ?)

 It's a mystery:
*Akasa*- Enhance
*Chiefman*- Powmax
*Chiefmax*- Powmax
*Chieftec*- Sirtec
*Coba*- ATNG
*Coolink*- ATNG
*Coolmax*- ATNG
*Demon*- Powmax
*Startech*- ATNG
*Zippy*- ?


----------



## ceewi1 (Sep 5, 2006)

For everyone viewing, keep in mind that this list is neither exhaustive nor completely accurate.  OCZ, for example, have shifted their production from Topower to FSP, and many companies use different producers for different model PSUs.

There are certainly more complete lists around, for those who are willing to search.

BTW, the TPII-550 would have no trouble at all with a SATA array (or pretty much anything else, for that matter), short of high-end dual video card setups.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 5, 2006)

Why would the TP II 550w model be a problem when the TP II 480w is SLI certified already? If you are worried about not having any power you could go with a 1,100w model. Here's a review seen on one model.

*Introduction*

It seems like only yesterday a 350w power supply was more than enough to power your high end pc. Since then a lot has happened in the world of computers, and power consumption has shot through the roof. People looking for the ultimate gaming machine have been turning to dual graphics card solutions such as SLI and Crossfire and realising that their generic 500w unit no longer has the grunt to power their systems.

Then came along the real power supply killer - Quad SLI. Released back in March 2006, Quad SLI combined 4 high-end graphics cards for the ultimate gaming experience. Due to the sheer power consumption of this new technology and the fact that it required 4 PCI-E power connectors, no power supply on the market at the time was able to reliably power the cards.

Today I'll be taking a look at one of very few Quad SLI certified units available on the market - the Tagan Turbojet 1100w TG1100-U95.
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?type=3&id=96&page=1&desc=tagan_turbojet_1100w_quad_sli_psu


----------



## Linderman (Sep 5, 2006)

Prowl around in here fellas; and you will soon hear what factors are used to evaluate a PSU 


I for one would NEVER run a $300.00 video card with a $40.00 PSU !

http://www.jonnyguru.com/


----------



## Linderman (Sep 5, 2006)

The Antec TP-550 is a great PSU especially for the money @ $89.00 ish dollars you cant go wrong.   I havent seen any PSU that sells for that range that can out perfrom it,   The TP-550 is kinda like the baseline for powerdesk tops in my book.

My only gripe with Antec is the policy of having to supply the original sales receipt when requiring an RMA     who keeps that 2 years later when lightening hits near your house ?????

The biggest thing to watch is air flow insude your case, good air flow and low internal case temps is the same as getting a "free" 50 watts of power potential.


I have sold over 20 systems with the TP 550 in them and none have been returned to me for service; and I give a one year no charge service contract with each new machine sold (does not include program crashing) .  Let me tell ya, when you sell machines with clunker PSU's the free one year service will eat your butt alive !

I have built around 5 or 6 gaming machines SLI's with dual video cards installed.  The TP 550 runs these ok, NOT great when pushed real hard like battlefield2 or WOW    when pushed real hard with dual video cards the 12V rail will droop down to 11.85 to 11.90   which although is not critical it does bear observation.
   When I used a 600 watt enermax EG 701 AX-VE the voltage never dropped below 12.0 even when gaming hard.  but not many people want to swallow the extra $90.00 for that unit.   They will poor money out for CPU, video card, memory & hard drives      but the PSU is where the price chopping begins.


enjoy


----------



## PC eye (Sep 6, 2006)

When you go with the crap you get crapola results. The first everyone wants to do with a gaming rig is OC the heck out of it and wonder why they see problems with their new $500-$700 video card setup. The TP II 550w will easily handle any stock setup with that amount of power available. When you are trying to crank everything up then the Tagan model reviewed at the article is closer to the idea of what supply you need.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice list PC Eye.  But instead of ripping off somebody else's list, why don't you come up with your own? (Yes, I did a Google search for your list)

We can then talk about what you REALLY had experience with and not just a shot in the dark of your opinions (which is all that BS is).


----------



## PC eye (Sep 6, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Nice list PC Eye. But instead of ripping off somebody else's list, why don't you come up with your own? (Yes, I did a Google search for your list)
> 
> We can then talk about what you REALLY had experience with and not just a shot in the dark of your opinions (which is all that BS is).


 
 And you shot your mouth again without getting any facts first!   The brands there weren't arranged by my own opinions. That was simply an example listing based on what has been conveyed by other sources.


----------



## Linderman (Sep 6, 2006)

He is just not happy to see the *Ultra* on the "pooper" list






uttttt ohhhhhh

they made this "pooper" list too

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=974240


----------



## PC eye (Sep 6, 2006)

Linderman said:


> He is just not happy to see the *Ultra* on the "pooper" list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 AAHHH GEEE That's a shame!   as I could really care which make someone puts on their own loser list.If you had 100,000 supplies from each brand to try out on one hardware configuration you still wouldn't have all of the facts. Most people simply go by the reputation of one make or another. Getting one that meets the needs as well as being a stable supply is the critical thing.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 6, 2006)

PC eye said:


> And you shot your mouth again without getting any facts first!   The brands there weren't arranged by my own opinions. That was simply an example listing based on what has been conveyed by other sources.



Care to quote those sources? Because I know where you got your list from...  Oh, wait...  You don't ever present sources.  You except us to just swallow the line of garbage and not question it.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 6, 2006)

Linderman said:


> He is just not happy to see the *Ultra* on the "pooper" list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardforum is full of AMD fanboys and nVIDIdiots.

Anyways, no that has nothing to do with it.  I don't hold an affinity to the Ultra line.  I'm only speaking to one particular deal for one particular PSU.  That's it.  And of course the reviews in it's favor FAR outstrip the few that aren't.

I'll await PC Eye's sources, but as usual I doubt he will produce them.  He stole that list off Google..  I looked it up.  He took the manufacturer of his favorite brand and grouped them all together.  Took the manufacturer of the Ultra and grouped all those PSUs together.  The miscellaneous ones he didn't know because he has no clue what he is talking about, so they ended up at the end.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 6, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Care to quote those sources? Because I know where you got your list from... Oh, wait... You don't ever present sources. You except us to just swallow the line of garbage and not question it.


 
 Talking to yourself again?   Everyone else knows that the comparison list there was simply copying and pasting various brand names into different catagories for illustrative reasons. But you don't seem to be able to grasp that. hmmmm....


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 6, 2006)

It doesn't illustrate shit except your bias and the fact that you don't know anything about PSUs, but if that's the impression you wanted to leave, fine.  Anybody could have done what you did.  It doesn't take a genius to rip off Google and then sort them out according to your preferences.  That doesn't mean you know what you are talking about.  In fact it shows us that you don't.  You should have left all those PSUs off at the end.  That's what gave away the fact that you knew absolutely nothing about what you were going on about.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 6, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> It doesn't illustrate shit except your bias and the fact that you don't know anything about PSUs, but if that's the impression you wanted to leave, fine. Anybody could have done what you did. It doesn't take a genius to rip off Google and then sort them out according to your preferences. That doesn't mean you know what you are talking about. In fact it shows us that you don't. You should have left all those PSUs off at the end. That's what gave away the fact that you knew absolutely nothing about what you were going on about.


 
 It seems funny that you can't make up any list of recommended and cheapo supplies yourself. In fact some have already pointed out your recommend for a "crapola" brand supply.   Perhaps you need to start a thread taking a poll on which brand each feels is the best.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 6, 2006)

I didn't do it on purpose PC Eye.  There is always method to my madness.  You should have followed my lead.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 6, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> I didn't do it on purpose PC Eye. There is always method to my madness. You should have followed my lead.


 
 Why would I follow a "mad" lead?    Gee? I though there was some sanity around here until hearing your admission there.


----------



## Wuggy (Sep 7, 2006)

Lol  Pls Lock This Pls


----------

